# HCG-Subcutaneous vs Intramuscular



## Livebig14 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi guys.  Should I inject my HCG subcutaneously or intramuscularly?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub-q.

-T


----------



## underscore (Jan 1, 2011)

Either. Doesn't really matter. But sub-q is more convenient and quick.


----------



## G3 (Jan 1, 2011)

underscore said:


> Either. Doesn't really matter. But sub-q is more convenient and quick.


 

Agreed. I've done both and it's a lot easier to pinch around your navel and blast a slin pin in there, than it is to hit my glute or quad!


----------



## SFW (Jan 1, 2011)

Im for me. not sure if its better. But i prefer.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 1, 2011)

I throw it right there in my ballsack. It really speeds up the process.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 1, 2011)

SUB Q....easier, faster, painless


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 1, 2011)

I crave doing IM injections. So IM for me


----------



## Patmuscle (Jan 2, 2011)

for the guys that using intra musculair method to inject  do u guys use an insulin needle or just the same neelde that u use for test deca  etc injections?


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I throw it right there in my ballsack. It really speeds up the process.


Thanks bro Ill try that out ASAP


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

Patmuscle said:


> for the guys that using intra musculair method to inject  do u guys use an insulin needle or just the same neelde that u use for test deca  etc injections?



27 gauge needle for me


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I throw it right there in my ballsack. It really speeds up the process.



I tie off my penis, slap it a few times and go straight to the vein, heroin style.






(not really being srs)


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> I tie off my penis, slap it a few times and go straight to the vein, heroin style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant imagine how that would feel hahaha.

-T


----------



## G3 (Jan 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I cant imagine how that would feel hahaha.
> 
> -T


 

Ever had a Vasectomy?


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 2, 2011)

G3 said:


> Ever had a Vasectomy?



No, but I tell bitches I had one done


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> No, but I tell bitches I had one done


----------



## cutright (Jan 5, 2011)

Sub Q


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 5, 2011)

Nut sack !


----------



## mgoodbar (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## big60235 (Jan 8, 2011)

Can be done either way, but I would never inject something IM unless I had too. Not into self torture so subq for me.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2011)

Why would you inject IM if it can be done SQ? 

I just started using HCG about two weeks ago (been on HRT for many years), I use a 29g half inch insulin pin and inject right into my stomach, I can barely even feel it.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Prince said:


> Why would you inject IM if it can be done SQ?
> 
> I just started using HCG about two weeks ago (been on HRT for many years), I use a 29g half inch insulin pin and inject right into my stomach, I can barely even feel it.



agreed

and agreed.
I honestly never heard of HCG IM until this thread though I'm not that well-versed with the stuff.


----------

